# Ex British Legion Club, Near Coventry.



## Mancha (Jun 29, 2008)

This is the old British Legion Club at Ryton near Coventry. Originally it was a large country house with extensive gardens which included lakes and an outdoor swimming pool. A few years ago the club was sold off to property developers who wanted to build houses on the site but they couldn,t get planning permission for what they wanted to do so the building has remained boarded up for the last few years. Here are a few pictures of it.







The Outside






The entrance to the bars and function room.






The model stock car race track in the grounds (now overgrown).






The old outdoor swimming pool (makes a good BMX/skateboard area now)






The changing rooms for the swimming pool






One of the old fishing lakes within the grounds


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks good... Did you get anymore inside shots ?


----------



## Mancha (Jun 29, 2008)

I did take a few more but unfortunately the original part of the building is completely bricked up, it would have been nice to get onto the roof.






The old lounge and snooker room






Toilets






Plasterwork


----------



## smileysal (Jun 30, 2008)

This looks like it would have been a gorgeous place in it's heyday. Really like that plasterwork. The place looks like it had a few good facilities there, swimming pool, small model stock car track, I like that. 

Excellent find, and good pics too.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 30, 2008)

I bet the inside looks good


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 1, 2008)

Interesting looking building with lots of things to look at. Nice find, Mancha.


----------

